# Favorite Column



## wade (Aug 1, 2012)

I just have to say that out of all the categories and columns here at WoodBarter, that the "Logging" section is my absolute favorite!! I wish more people put in stories (with pictures) about harvesting their own timber and wood. Telling the story behind the wood I think is one of the most interesting parts. Where was the tree, what's it's history if known, what did you think when you finally cut into it? Etc, etc..... I think it starts here, at the tree, and not at the lumberyard, at least for all of us "Wood FINDERS", when we are lucky enough to find something useful. That's just my 2 cents. I Like the LOGGING Section!!!!!!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 1, 2012)

wade said:


> I just have to say that out of all the categories and columns here at WoodBarter, that the "Logging" section is my absolute favorite!! I wish more people put in stories (with pictures) about harvesting their own timber and wood. Telling the story behind the wood I think is one of the most interesting parts. Where was the tree, what's it's history if known, what did you think when you finally cut into it? Etc, etc..... I think it starts here, at the tree, and not at the lumberyard, at least for all of us "Wood FINDERS", when we are lucky enough to find something useful. That's just my 2 cents. I Like the LOGGING Section!!!!!!





:iagree:

Excellent point Wade.


----------



## UpNorthWoods (Aug 1, 2012)

+1 on that...

Maybe I'll have to take some pics of the White Oak, Elm, and Willow I'm about to cut down. Couple big Cottonwoods comin up too.


----------

